# Probleme mit @Override unter eclipse



## till123 (10. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

habe gerade ein kleines Problem:

Ein Programm auf zwei verschiedenen Rechnern (einmal Mac und einmal Windows):

Nun habe ich ein @Override im Programm eingeführt.
Auf dem Windowsrechner funktioniert es auf dem Mac wird ein Fehler geworfen (" Multiple makers at this line")


Hat einer eine Idee??

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (10. Sep 2008)

*verschieb nach IDEs unt Tools*
Welche Java Version auf dem Mac und auf Windows und markiert das Override eine Methode der Superklasse, oder eines Interfaces?
Der genau StackTrace wäre übrigens hilfreich.


----------



## musiKk (10. Sep 2008)

Multiple markers heißt unter eclipse, dass mehrere Warnings/Errors auf einer Zeile sind, insofern ist das noch nicht aussagekräftig genug.


----------



## till123 (10. Sep 2008)

Hier die Methode:


```
@Override
	public int compareTo(RestrictionResult restrictionResult) 
	{
		return index.compareTo(restrictionResult.getIndex());
	}
```

Ist alles richtig so. Und wie gesagt, unter Windows läuft es!
Einen Stacktrace bekomme ich so nicht! Es wird nur diese Fehlermeldung aufgezeigt! Compilieren ist kein Problem!


----------



## musiKk (10. Sep 2008)

Ja... darum hover mal links an der Zeile über das Symbol oder über den Teil, der gelb/rot unterstrichen ist. So hilft das noch nichts.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Sep 2008)

Ach das war gemeint  :lol: 
Ich dachte es geht um die Runtime...


----------



## till123 (10. Sep 2008)

Multiple markers at this line
- the method compareTo(RestrictionResult) of type RestrictionResult must override a superclass method
- implements java.lang.Comparable <business.logic.query.Restriction Result>.compareTo

Bei beiden Rechnern ist Java 6.x aufgespielt.

Also warum funktioniert es unter Windows und unterm Mac nicht ?   :roll:


----------



## musiKk (10. Sep 2008)

Und das kompiliert? Sehr seltsam. Vor allem... widerspricht sich das nicht etwas? Das zweite weist aufs Überschreiben hin und das erst bemängelt, dass überschrieben werden soll...?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Sep 2008)

Auf einem ist dein Compiler Compliance Level auf 1.5 eingestellt, auf dem anderen auf 1.6


----------



## till123 (10. Sep 2008)

Compilieren funktioniert.

Methode wird auch aufgerufen (unter mac) und wirft auch keinen Fehler...
Da ich diese Klasse nicht selber implementiert habe, sondern ein Teammitglied, kann ich nicht sagen, wie sich das im Programm auswirkt!


----------



## till123 (10. Sep 2008)

... wo kann ich das unter eclipse einstellen?


----------



## till123 (10. Sep 2008)

Fehler behoben!!

Es lag an der Compiler Compliance Level. Deiser stand tatsächlich noch 1.5.


Super, vielen dank für eure schnelle Hilfe!!!!


Dickes Lob!!!!


----------



## till123 (10. Sep 2008)

Nach dem Umstellen ist der Fehler zwar weg, aber ich bekomme nun folgenden Fehler:


Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:675)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:124)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:260)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:56)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:195)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:316)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:280)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:374)


Was muss ich machen/ändern/löschen?

- Noch der Hinweis: Habe das Projekt erneut vom SVN geladen

Eine Idee..?


So läuft: ich musste noch ein paar Einstellungen bei eclipse ändern.


----------



## maki (11. Sep 2008)

Mach mal ein Clean, sieht so aus als ob deine IDE wieder auf 1.5 arbeitet und versucht mit 1.6 kompilierte class Dateien auszuführen.

Nutzt du denn keine Buld Tool wie zB. Maven?
Da kann man in den Prohekteinstellungen festlegen welche compiler Version zu nutzen ist, Eclipse hält sich daran.


----------

